# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen / Kitesurfen auf dem Rhein

## Surf Stephan

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin nun neu in den Sden gezogen.
In der angrenzenden Schweiz gibt es ja nun mehr als genug Seen.
mit groem Material ist es da auch wirklich genial.
For allem mit ein Formula Board und konstant (wenig) Wind ist es ein Traum.

Aber...

Hat jemand von euch auch Tips, wo es im Schwarzwald auch auf dem Rhein mglich ist?

Wrde mich ber eure Antwort freuen

viele Gre

Stephan

----------

